# Another Divi question - buying St Maarten Little Bay



## Gaozhen (May 4, 2016)

We are looking at a 1br deluxe in building A at Little Bay in St Maarten - the seller is selling for crazy cheap compared with other weeks at this time/resort so is there an upcoming assessment or an issue with building A we should be aware of? 

Also, how hard is it to trade internally from a "platinum" week to a red week? We have family that owns nearby a few weeks later so those times we go with them would want to trade. We would rather buy the week we want but haven't seen any units we want for sale (or for sale less than many thousands of dollars) over the last year+. We'd also be happy going the week for sale, and it's a more desirable week, but would want ability to swap.

Or hard to trade internally to Aruba or Bonaire, something we may want to do on occasion...?

Thanks!


----------



## RNCollins (Sep 9, 2016)

Hi Gaozhen,

What week are you looking for?


----------



## Gaozhen (Sep 9, 2016)

We are looking for week 10, 11, or 12. We have family that owns nearby during those weeks so we want to match with them.


----------



## stmartinfan (Sep 9, 2016)

I'd think you could call Divi's North Carolina headquarters and ask the special assessment question.  You could also join the Divi Yahoo group and see if you can find a building A owner there to ask, although there are more Aruba owners there than SXM ones.    

We've generally been successful at swapping our unit via the internal exchange program, but we are diligent about calling the first day it's possible to trade to the week we want.  We have traded into Aruba as well, and given the number of units Divi has there, it seems like the odds should be good.  Don't know much about potential to get into Bonaire.


----------



## RNCollins (Sep 9, 2016)

Gaozhen said:


> We are looking for week 10, 11, or 12. We have family that owns nearby during those weeks so we want to match with them.



MyResortNetwork.com doesn't have those weeks.

TimesharesOnly.com doesn't have your weeks, but does have a few floating weeks.


----------

